# Gas station attendant hit with firewood, hammer in Michigan



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

As if we needed another reason to stay way from gas stations.

https://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbo...tm_campaign=annarbornews_sf&utm_medium=social


----------

